# Blaenwyre Sunday School, Ceredigion: Aug. '11



## The Archivist (Sep 25, 2011)

I thought twice about posting this as it's such a small location, but there are plenty of Pillbox and ROC post threads on here which (though still interesting in their own right) have far fewer details, so post I shall. 

Blaenwyre Calvinistic Methodist (later Presbyterian Church of Wales) Sunday School-Chapel was built in 1849 in the Vernacular style of the gable-entry type. I don't know much of its history, except that it was probably used for both sunday school lessons and ordinary religious services and closed some time around the 1990s. It's very isolated, about two miles from the nearest recognisable village and there's not a lot left inside, but it's a beautiful little building nonetheless and I thought some of you may appreciate it. 






From the road





Inside





Pulpit





Window





Collection envelope. The text reads: 'Presbyterian Church of Wales / The Forward Movement / Annual Collection' 
The Forward Movement is/was the evangelical and missionary wing of the Presbyterian Church of Wales. 





Corner torn from John IX, verse 21: "But how he now sees we do not know, nor do we know who opened his eyes. Ask him; he is of age. He will speak for himself.”





Finally, a large number of snails had mysteriously found their way inside and then died on the windowsill, leaving a litter of shells. 

Thanks for reading, 
A.


----------



## krela (Sep 25, 2011)

Pillboxes are the exception to the rule, but this is very cute.

I've seen a few chapels like this, I'm guessing they're to small to use, and too small to convert.


----------



## highcannons (Sep 25, 2011)

Thats nice, what a great little building. I guess the snails couldn't get out quick enough before Sunday! Thanks for posting we shouldn't ignore just 'cos they are small and make a small post?


----------



## The Archivist (Sep 25, 2011)

krela said:


> I'm guessing they're to small to use, and too small to convert.



That and too isolated, no parking, difficult access, etc. This is about 3 miles from the nearest shops and 10 from the nearest town. Calvinistic Methodism is also one of the fastest declining denominations in Britain - it's been estimated that in Wales alone, one chapel closes every week. 

To make matters worse, this is down a winding, single-track lane and I gouged a tyre on a protruding rock on the way down from the hill (luckily I had a spare and was able to borrow a jack from a friendly local, I always carry one with me now)

That said, it'd make a great little country retreat for someone like me, had I only the money.


----------



## krela (Sep 25, 2011)

The Archivist said:


> That and too isolated, no parking, difficult access, etc. This is about 3 miles from the nearest shops and 10 from the nearest town. Calvinistic Methodism is also one of the fastest declining denominations in Britain - it's been estimated that in Wales alone, one chapel closes every week.
> 
> To make matters worse, this is down a winding, single-track lane and I gouged a tyre on a protruding rock on the way down from the hill (luckily I had a spare and was able to borrow a jack from a friendly local, I always carry one with me now)
> 
> That said, it'd make a great little country retreat for someone like me, had I only the money.



Sounds perfect to me...


----------



## Big Bill (Sep 25, 2011)

Excellent find!
Amazed the local vandals haven't yet been inside!
Looks to be in remarkable condition inside!


----------



## smiler (Sep 25, 2011)

That’s a sweet little chapel, well worth a post, I enjoyed it Thanks.


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 25, 2011)

krela said:


> Pillboxes are the exception to the rule, but this is very cute.
> 
> I've seen a few chapels like this, I'm guessing they're to small to use, and too small to convert.




What a wonderful place full marks for posting this surprised the pulpit is still there.Also thanks for the translation I take it you speak Welsh.
As for the size of the place Krela as the old saying goes size isn't everything.There's an old chapel in my village that since it's closure was a photographers studio for a while and just recently planning consent was,grudgingly,given for conversion to a dwelling and is now a very desirable des-rez for a bachelor.It's only about 25 by 15 foot in floor area


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 26, 2011)

What a totally delightful chapel. I love the simplicity inside too. Glad you posted it up.


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 26, 2011)

well done these places are sometimes surprising.


----------



## Exploretime (Sep 26, 2011)

Very nice mate. I have a feeling i have been here before when i was alot younger! I used to be in a scout group in Llandysul and im pretty sure we went to this place to do some kind of activity, i cant remember what exactly. Is it near to Aberaeron? It also reminds me alot of this place: 
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=12943&highlight=ceredigion
There seems to be alot of these places in Ceredigion. I cant wait to see the next one!
Cheers.


----------



## The Archivist (Sep 26, 2011)

Dumptyboy said:


> I have a feeling i have been here before when i was alot younger! I used to be in a scout group in Llandysul and im pretty sure we went to this place to do some kind of activity, i cant remember what exactly. Is it near to Aberaeron?


Near enough. It's actually closer to Llanrhystud, but it's in that neck of the woods.


> There seems to be alot of these places in Ceredigion. I cant wait to see the next one!


Thanks, there are plenty of them around so I may post a couple more yet.


----------



## twiggy123 (Sep 27, 2011)

lovely little place nice work


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 27, 2011)

Ah what a sweet little building!

Thanks for posting


----------



## urbex13 (Sep 27, 2011)

Keep posting them, that's a cracker, in dead good condition and beautiful in it's simplicity


----------

